# Study in NZ and work



## sanjaygupta18 (Jul 14, 2010)

I am planning to go NZ for study. I have 8 years work experience in IT and want to study in NZ to live and work there. 

My queries are :

i) What course I should select in NZ so that I get the job easily after study?

ii) How much a person can earn during part time job in the study period normally and what type of part time jobs one gets?


----------

